# Star Wars 9: The Rise of Skywalker



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2019)

Okay, the official teaser trailer for Star Wars 9 has dropped -- look it up.

There have been many rumors floating around about what it will do (especially in comparison to the controversies around SW8) and how it will end the trilogy (and by extension, the trilogy of trilogies), but rumors are rumors while the teaser is real.

So does it look like one in a million, or do we set the hype blasters to stun?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 12, 2019)

Truly?  a part of me hopes, hopes, it will be good.

But compared to the trash of the other two, the phoned in garbage that was Solo, and the half-assed Rogue One which didnt make any sense - not going to lie.

It's going to fail, fail miserably, the fans will be blamed, and it will be an overhyped trash recycling of Return of the Jedi.  I mean if rise of the Skywalker itself isn't a ripoff of Return, then the broken Death Star dish on Yavin is.

It's recycled garbage.  great looking garbage to be sure, but garbage.

Also, who's the f'ing Skywalker?  Mary Sue Rey?  Emo Solo?  Dead by her own bra Leia?  Luke Deader than Dead Skywalker?  a heretofore unknown character?  Finn?  

Omg, is Chewbacca a Skywalker?  C3PO?  inquiring minds dont want to know anymore...


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2019)

Rogue One was IMO pretty good.

I haven't touched the 8th tho. I wouldn't touch it even if I got paid to see it. It's also ""Woke Disney" who are doing the current Star Wars franchise. This 9th will put the final nail in the coffin of this dreadful last trio of Star Wars movies. (Oh, and Solo was garbage too from what I hear).

This is what I imagine whenever I hear "Solo".


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 12, 2019)

Rogue One was good if you want a popcorn movie.

But if you pay attention to the story, it broke apart so early and often.  and when it broke, it just dismissed the problem.  

Just start with why was there a hidden vault, in a cave.  how did they find their scientist? What was the planet they were on for?  why did they blow up the ground? Twice?  why didn't the death star fire on the rebel fleet?  how did the shield prevent communications when it didn't anywhere else?  how did they not die? How did the alien know if someone lied?  how did someone with the alien know when someone it was sucking on lied?   why did the ships never get used again by the rebels?  how did they get a fleet? Why was the Ghost in the battle?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 12, 2019)

Rogue One was broken but I still loved it.  I hear Cassian Andor & K2SO are getting a live action series on Disney+.

I thought 7 and 8 were fun but definitely recycled with a nicer paint job.  I like the trailer for 9 and of course I will see it (2 or 3 weeks after release to avoid the crowd).  I'm sure it will be a financial success and everyone will complain.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 12, 2019)

I liked Rogue One, it was kind of like a Michael Bay movie and the characters were atleast better than anyone in the new trilogy. I'm still trying to understand what 8 was all about.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 12, 2019)

It was about....

Uhm....

Explosion, social justice, some stuff, white female Leia Jesus, lemurs, more explosions, fire, high speed death race, explosion, fire, and suicide of hero.  followed by walking carpet and toilet paper and gold dice.

So, nonsense?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> I'm still trying to understand what 8 was all about.


Um ... it was trying so hard NOT to reprise Empire Strikes Back that it forgot how to even be Star Wars?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 12, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> Um ... it was trying so hard NOT to reprise Empire Strikes Back that it forgot how to even be Star Wars?



It's kind of sad how blatant they were about that that they actually had guy taste the salt to emphasize that it wasn't snow...


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 13, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> It's kind of sad how blatant they were about that that they actually had guy taste the salt to emphasize that it wasn't snow...


 
I too want to taste the ground I know nothing of that powders an obscure planet.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 13, 2019)

While I'm not partial to the new movies, its good to see people's biggest complaints are that it isn't entirely centered around white dudes. 

The "woke disney" mentality is unsurprisingly that of people with a history of partaking in alt-right leaning circles which have actively tried to drum up having female and black leads as an attack on white culture. Any flaw in the movies must be because of the SJW scapegoats rather than failings that Disney has repeatedly demonstrated in storytelling, or longstanding problems within the Star Wars series itself. 

8 was a mediocre film, but if your reason for hating it is because of the deluge of anti-feminist/alt-right propoganda; you are the problem with the Star Wars fandom right now, especially with the deluge of harassment the actors have recieved from within it.


----------



## artichuka (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm... honestly not sure what to think about 9. TFA was honestly ok in my opinion, mediocre, but ok. It laid the groundwork for a mediocre but not completely awful trilogy. but TLJ was just hot garbage that kept going on and on endlessly and just massacred the possibilities of character development for several "main" characters while introducing a bunch more which the new movie is going to have to juggle too. I'm not sure the new movie is going to be able to salvage what's left so my expectations are already low.
I'm not even going to talk about the hot garbage pile that was Solo, but I honestly did like most of Rogue One! it was entertaining and fun to watch. And the last scene was one of my favorite star wars scenes in the whole cinematic universe, period.

This??


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 13, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> While I'm not partial to the new movies, its good to see people's biggest complaints are that it isn't entirely centered around white dudes.
> 
> The "woke disney" mentality is unsurprisingly that of people with a history of partaking in alt-right leaning circles which have actively tried to drum up having female and black leads as an attack on white culture. Any flaw in the movies must be because of the SJW scapegoats rather than failings that Disney has repeatedly demonstrated in storytelling, or longstanding problems within the Star Wars series itself.
> 
> 8 was a mediocre film, but if your reason for hating it is because of the deluge of anti-feminist/alt-right propoganda; you are the problem with the Star Wars fandom right now, especially with the deluge of harassment the actors have recieved from within it.



No, the problem is they are trash remakes of classic films with incomptently written stories and rushed to meet this demand for franchises that can compete with Marvel and their well thought out (mostly) cinematic universe.

ghostbusters answer the call was a trash remake.  one ghost, some vaginal fart jokes, and Chinese wontons.  four funny women who weren't funny and didn't fed off each other.  the original ghostbusters was mostly ad lib.  direction was off, timing off.  it was ok at the best.

8 was the same.

7 started off out of the gate.  then died.  hard.  directionless, cameo heavy, and a complete, undeniable Mary Sue.  in the original, Luke was under threat.  watching it, yeah, they could've died anytime.  the reason they didnt was it was a trap for obi wan and the stortroopers let them go with a tracking device to find the hidden rebel base.

Speaking of, why was the tracking device still active in 8?  probe droids and bounty hunters to every known planet to find the rebel bases and the falcon was at each?  so the Empire purposely wasted it's time?  solo tracked the falcon? What for?  it was a functional ship left abandoned.  why not go get it?  no one on Jakku reported a stolen ship with tracking device?

No, it's going to suck because the big bad fell like a punk.  Kylo is not a strong enough character to pull it together.  plasma has what? Six minutes in two films and no one knows what her deal is.  James bond is an Easter egg, so first orderr troops are a joke.  the rebellion exists for no reason.  star killer base destroyed suns which magically restart.  half the galaxy is wiped right now.  major planets central to star wars history and canon are wiped in what amounted to meh moments because you knew they were going to happen.

9 is going to suck because the story cannot be wrapped up correctly as it is off the rails, the villain is dead, the underlings are poorly developed, and the sheer Gaul in the universe is that if you slap star wars on something, people will watch it.

7 had goodwill.  8 had what was left of 7s goodwill and hope.  8 has nothing and might as well be solo.  Skywalker was slapped on it.  it's return of the Jedi and Luke will return as a force ghost to mentor the prodigy to redeem the Sith.  it's shitty return of the Jedi.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 13, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> No, the problem is they are trash remakes of classic films with incomptently written stories and rushed to meet this demand for franchises that can compete with Marvel and their well thought out (mostly) cinematic universe.
> 
> ghostbusters answer the call was a trash remake.  one ghost, some vaginal fart jokes, and Chinese wontons.  four funny women who weren't funny and didn't fed off each other.  the original ghostbusters was mostly ad lib.  direction was off, timing off.  it was ok at the best.
> 
> ...


Again these are valid criticisms, some of which I share. But I already see people jumping in this chat with the anti-SJW garbage. And that's a side of the starwars fandom that won't be happy about pretty much anything.

What worries me about 9 is if they are going to actually take time for character development, or keep propping up the disney formula cardboard princess where it doesn't belong. Disney has done good female leads now and again, but they are bombing it hard with this Mary Sue writing.

And I think the biggest culprit is pacing. Episode 8 could have easily been broken down into three complete movies that would have allowed time for characters to interact, develope, and grow realistically. Instead the film was rushed, and we have to catch snippets of characterization here and there in passing at lightspeed.

I would argue Kylo has been a better villian than most are willing to admit, being better developed than Darth Vader was earlier in the series. But he's on the more emotional end of the dark side, which isn't what people are used to seeing from the earlier films. His character has developed over the series as an individual. But at the same time he's less competent and powerful, which makes him less of a threat on his own. 

The power creep of doomsday weapons isn't a new thing in Star Wars, especially if you are familiar with the extended universe.

The new movies also suffer from trying to pander to older fans with references to the older films.

Solo was really meh. It suffered badly from telling rather than showing. I also think they gave Han a more moralizing character than he should have been, but part of that goes back to George Lucas retconning his character flaws.

Rogue One had a lot of good elements, but it needlessly retconned elements of the original trilogy which muddied the philosophical underpinnings of the series.

I would like to clarify some factual things.
I would again remind that the Rebellion by the time of Rogue One was actually fairly well established, because Rogue One is a prequel to Episode IV. The first Death Star also wasn't capable of engaging enemy fleets the way the Second Death Star was.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 13, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> And I think the biggest culprit is pacing.



That was definetely its greatest flaw.


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks terrible, im not going to watch it, especially after the atrocious disaster that was sw8 !


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 14, 2019)

Watched the trailer, looks pretty boring. Them bringing back Palpatine kind of proves they have to nostalgia bank to make the premise of the movie even halfway interesting. Never a good sign.


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 14, 2019)

Weren't they looking at George Lucas for advice this time around? I don't know what to make of that...

Disney seems like it favors the action / coming of age elements the most from the original trilogy of Star Wars, albeit with questionable results. Lucas left off last with the franchise heavy with political lore, with some detachments from characters in favor of design and effects.

The fact that so many people have a say in this new trilogy lately is why Star Wars is a mess now.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 16, 2019)

Is it wrong that I actually kind of light The Last Jedi if for no other reason than it had kind of a so bad it's good feel? I kind of want to see it again sometime soon just two player drinking game I made up called the ass pull counter. Anytime the movie pulls something out of its ass, Drink To Your Health whatever it is you've got.

I wonder if I could get people to play this game for the ninth movie.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 16, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Is it wrong that I actually kind of light The Last Jedi if for no other reason than it had kind of a so bad it's good feel? I kind of want to see it again sometime soon just two player drinking game I made up called the ass pull counter. Anytime the movie pulls something out of its ass, Drink To Your Health whatever it is you've got.
> 
> I wonder if I could get people to play this game for the ninth movie.


They seem to be bringing Palpatine back, so just preface the game with an entire bottle.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2019)

It's weird to think that they'll probably keep bringing *all* the various characters back, even after we're dead. 

And we probably won't be able to come back, and stop them.

But at least we'll be gone, and not have to deal with them anymore. : )


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh a Star Wars movie about flying chicken walkers.... YEP THIS IS TOTALLY WHAT THE MOVIE IS ABOUT........ /sarcasm /joke (Besides that I am guessing this is a redemption for the Skywalker family. Though I could care less about Star Wars that much.)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 16, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> No, the problem is they are trash remakes of classic films with incomptently written stories and rushed to meet this demand for franchises that can compete with Marvel and their well thought out (mostly) cinematic universe.


Marvel is owned by Disney, so I wouldn't say that they're looking to compete. Mostly just make as much money as quickly as possible so they can continue swimming in their piles of gold Scrooge McDuck style.

It is a problem. Bottom lines and profit margins keep a lot of good ideas from ever seeing the light of day and a lot of movies rushed and pared down to get the most butts in seats rather than deliver a good product.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 16, 2019)

Simo said:


> It's weird to think that they'll probably keep bringing *all* the various characters back, even after we're dead.
> 
> And we probably won't be able to come back, and stop them.
> 
> But at least we'll be gone, and not have to deal with them anymore. : )



I look forward to the sweet embrace of death so that I don't have to see another 'they rebuilt the deathstar' movie. :]


----------



## artichuka (Apr 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I look forward to the sweet embrace of death so that I don't have to see another 'they rebuilt the deathstar' movie. :]



At this rate they'll bring us all back too just to make us endure episode 21: Palpatine's revenge part 2 deathstar boogaloo


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 17, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Them bringing back Palpatine kind of proves they have to nostalgia bank to make the premise of the movie even halfway interesting. Never a good sign.


Well, the proof will ultimately be in the execution.  Rian Johnson had some genuinely interesting ideas, but his execution was, in some parts, clearly worse than Lucas's in the prequels.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm sick of all of these characters being brought back for nostalgia baiting. 
Glad this trilogy is about to end, I'm tired of all of these boring and pointless characters.

The new clone wars season on the other hand, now that's something worth looking forward


----------



## Baalf (Apr 18, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I'm sick of all of these characters being brought back for nostalgia baiting.
> Glad this trilogy is about to end, I'm tired of all of these boring and pointless characters.
> 
> The new clone wars season on the other hand, now that's something worth looking forward



 New Clone Wars season? I wonder if they will explain what happens to Ahsoka after she leaves the Jedis.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 19, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> New Clone Wars season? I wonder if they will explain what happens to Ahsoka after she leaves the Jedis.


Yeah, it apparently picks up right after she leaves the order.
I think there's a promotional clip on youtube if you're interested


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm to lazy to look it up, you should just link it.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 20, 2019)

The only thing I'm still waiting at this point is to see how hard they're going to crash land the film this time


----------

